# Cockatiels And Quails?????



## benmeagor (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi everyone DOes anybody know if I can keep quails with my cockatiels in my avery and if so what sort. Please help!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't see quails being a problem.  I'm not really familiar with the different varieties of quails though, but i would think most would be fine in an aviary with cockatiels.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard button quails would be good in an avairy with cockatiels. I heard that Button quails need alot of room because when they get scared they jump straight up, so they should do well in an avairy.


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

Some of the tiels and budgies were curious at first but had no real problems when added quails to my aviary's, just make sure you make another opening lower down for them to enter the shed/enclosure for shelter.








Here is a link to a site for chinese painted quail(button) http://www.chinesepaintedquail.co.uk/


----------

